# {SOLVED}[HELP] GTalk Authorization



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm on cm7, no nightlies loaded, and first I had random reboots, not so random actually, the phone rebooted within 5 minutes of being booted. Somehow, I fixed that. Now my issue is that gtalk cannot login therefore my phone is practically useless, especially since I wiped data previously. Suggestions?


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

delete the one u have installed and go dl it from the market


----------



## gray2124 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have never been able to get Google voice mail to work on my DX and its really aggravating. When I dial *71xxxxxxxxxx I get "Welcome to Verizon Wireless, your call cannot be completed". I have uninstalled and reinstalled the app multiple times, tried activating and deactivating on the Google voice website. Any ideas, I contacted Verizon and they were no help pretty much told me to contact Google but wasn't sure if anyone else has this problem. I am allowed to do the *72xxxxxxxxxx and that forwards all my calls immediately to google voice mail which is useless, but when I do *71 it doesn't work.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> delete the one u have installed and go dl it from the market


Except you can't do a app if gtalk isn't authorized... right?


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

no, you mean your google/gmail account?

settings/accounts/add account/google

edit: or just open the market and it will ask you to sign in.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, I think youre all confused. Google talk. Gtalk. The Google Im system that for some reason is connected to the android market.


----------



## gray2124 (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh my fault, I read the post quickly and didn't realize its for google talk. ill make a new thread about google voice cause I am determined to get this working


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

lol really? so your google account is synced but you cant download apps from the market because Talk wont log in?

what happens when you try to download an app?


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, it starts the progress bar in loading mode (striped bars) and then gives download error.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

try going into settings and delete/sign out of your google account reboot or something and sign back in......if that doesn't work then i would just wipe data and re flash cm7.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Didn't work, and I doubt reflashing will help, the problem started after I reflashed


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

ok so its not downloading correct from the market? if thats the case go to applications and find the market and clear cache and if that doesnt work clear the data for the market app


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> ok so its not downloading correct from the market? if thats the case go to applications and find the market and clear cache and if that doesnt work clear the data for the market app


Well, it didn't work with cache, didn't give an option to clear data. I don't think that's it, it had to do with gtalk I'm sure of it.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

ok so if you just cant dl and install, here u go its the one currently installed on my phone GTALK


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> ok so if you just cant dl and install, here u go its the one currently installed on my phone GTALK


Still nothing. This is one annoying ass glitch


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

lol ur doin it wrong lol...


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm gonna try this when i get off work at 630. The thing is, i wasnt here for @googlemail, just @gmail. These ppl describe the issue im having pretty much spot on, so its worth a shot

http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Talk/thread?tid=1528c8fb795819ff&hl=en&start=80


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

ok, i guess the problem was that i didnt add a google account i use for history class to the device, and since its linked to my reg. gmail account and also since google has been herping and derping with almost everything but android, gtalk would not authenticate/authorize... because i didnt add a LINKED ACCCOUNT. whatev, problem solved, suggesting mods lock thread and leave here for future reference.


----------

